# Travel Destinations > East Asia >  Hotel Rooms With See Through Bathrooms

## lifeonlake

Hi,  I am planning a trip to asian (namely Hong Kong/China), I noticed that a lot of the newer hotels have what look like see through glass partitions (instead of walls) for the bathrooms/showers.  Does anyone know if in these situations there are curtains to hide the fact that you are taking a shower/bath or if you are doing your thing in the toilet?    The only reason I can think of that they do this is to increase their room occupancy rates if groups are travelling together females/males will be forced to get more rooms than sharing one room all together.dl

----------


## davidsmith36

The bathroom was even worse. The whole place, room, lobby and dirty mats made us cringe and we \ade a decision that we couldn't even stay one minute here.

----------

